# Proud Dad



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have posted several photos of my daughter Kylee over the last few months as she has been fishing a lot with me and learning how to fly fish. Kylee is 11 and just started the sixth grade, as I came home from work last night I overheard a conversation between Kylee and a couple of her friends about school that day.

Friend: Kylee, what items are you going to take to school tomorrow to show the class for you favorite things to do?

Kylee: (Opening her backpack) I'm taking a music book because I like to play the Piano. I'm bringing my basketball medal because I like to play basketball. I'm bringing my bead kit because I like to make jewelry. And I'm bringing this wooden trout chasing a fly because my most favorite thing to do in the whole world is go *fishing with my Dad.*

Very proud Dad here. I love my little girl who is turning into a great young lady.

Mark


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME!!!
Great story.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hook, line, and sinker! Great job dad!!!!


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome! You go Dad


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That brings a tear right to my freakin' eye. That encourages me to strive to somehow get my 8 year old daughter to say the same thing in a few years. Hats off, dad!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you!!!
Keep it up


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome.8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go! I hope to have the same situation with my kids soon.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

What great memories you are creating with your daughter, priceless!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What kid wouldn't like bobbing around with dad catchn fish. Good on ya for taking the time to include her. 

I know quite a few who leave the kids home when it comes to that kind of stuff. Shame really


----------

